# little blue stem



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Anyone have experience with planting little blue stem seed? looking to let half my yard grow out with fine fescue and blue stem.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Are you thinking of planting the seed in the ground or growing it inside and planting the plugs? The latter is how I would do it. You'd have more control that way.




Here's an interesting vid showing part of the process of how they do it at Bethpage State Park.


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

thanks!


----------

